# Wrong thread choice,good outcome....



## Team Buddhahead (Apr 3, 2007)

I was playing around with different colors for a tiger wrap. After taking the sacrificial thread off the wrap didn't look right. It looks as if the threads goes all the way through the blank in a circular manner. After I put on the Flex Coat it really started to stand out. I wasn't going to post because it was a mistake but I have got some good feedback so here you go...Wish the pictures could do it justice.....


















The Rod...


----------



## Lip Ripper (Dec 8, 2003)

you better write down how you made that "mistake" so you dont forget how to do it


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

It actually has some kind of snake/scaley appearance or something. Its catchy but I cant figure out why? Nice.....


----------



## Pier Dweller (Jun 19, 2008)

Very nice! It's amazing how a mistake can turn into a jewel, after the thread coating is applied.

PD


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Now that is different. Looks good to me,.


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

Pictures just don't do those wraps justice. Looks cool in the photo, but I bet the real thing looks way better.


----------



## Team Buddhahead (Apr 3, 2007)

Thank you guys for the kind words....


----------



## justinstewart (Nov 23, 2007)

wow, i really like that. it's very subtle.


----------

